# Icon rda help needed



## Slick (24/5/17)

Hey peeps,I just want to know if I can use a iCon RDA on a smok V8 battery? I dont have much experience with rda's let alone mech mods so im looking for the safest option,I already have the icon,just need advice on the battery? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## daniel craig (24/5/17)

It will be fine to use it on the V8 stick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (25/5/17)

Slick said:


> Hey peeps,I just want to know if I can use a iCon RDA on a smok V8 battery? I dont have much experience with rda's let alone mech mods so im looking for the safest option,I already have the icon,just need advice on the battery?
> Thank you in advance



Perfectly fine, I use that setup daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (25/5/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Perfectly fine, I use that setup daily.


Can you please share what build you have,cotton etc


----------



## Faheem777 (25/5/17)

Slick said:


> Can you please share what build you have,cotton etc



With the V8 stick you need to build between 0.15-0.3ohms to get the most out of it. A resistance higher than that I find it struggles to perform well. For single coil option I use 26g ss parallel build 3mm ID around 4 to 5 wraps. Zero ramp up time with this build. Dual coil option a normal 5-6 wrap should be okay but it does have a slower ramp up time. Cotton I use is cotton bacon.

Oh and one more thing, the V8 stick is not considered a mech mod.


----------



## Slick (25/5/17)

[QUOTE="Faheem777, post: 538335, member: 

Oh and one more thing, the V8 stick is not considered a mech mod.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the help,yip I know it isnt a mech mod thats why I plan on using it,maybe 1 day when im bigger...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

